# Increased fares; decreased tips.



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Anyone notice with the companies getting greedy that the tips are on a pretty steep decline?

I feel like neither platform will be worth driving for soon.

With delivery I am making $1.25 a mile on average after tips. With rideshare, .50 a mile.

The best option seems pretty clear. People tip for food, but they don't tip to drive their drunk asses safely home.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Thats why you never ever drive their drunk asses home unless you are getting a major surge. At drunk hours Uber is charging the riders high surge rates but not passing any of it on to the drivers who are putting themselves and their cars in danger every ride. Know the general times that Uber is busy (rush hour, inclement weather, events) and know that they are likely charging the riders up to 4 times the normal rates. Then if you see NO surge don't take the rides. If the algorithm detects that you are ignorant enough to take non-surge rides during those aforementioned times of the day then it will never give you a surge ride again as you showed you are willing to drive basically for free. They are laughing in the c-suite wondering how any human would drive through a snowstorm, blizzard, rain storm, rush hour, or before/after events for rates that are below minimum wage and which put the drivers in very dangerous driving conditions. Who would have thought, at least in the US, there were that many people willing ro risk it all for a company that does nothing for society, nothing for those providing the services, all the while making money for investors and the C-suite in SF. Regulations cannot come soon enough of this runaway train.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> Thats why you never ever drive their drunk asses home unless you are getting a major surge. At drunk hours Uber is charging the riders high surge rates but not passing any of it on to the drivers who are putting themselves and their cars in danger every ride. Know the general times that Uber is busy (rush hour, inclement weather, events) and know that they are likely charging the riders up to 4 times the normal rates. Then if you see NO surge don't take the rides. If the algorithm detects that you are ignorant enough to take non-surge rides during those aforementioned times of the day then it will never give you a surge ride again as you showed you are willing to drive basically for free. They are laughing in the c-suite wondering how any human would drive through a snowstorm, blizzard, rain storm, rush hour, or before/after events for rates that are below minimum wage and which put the drivers in very dangerous driving conditions. Who would have thought, at least in the US, there were that many people willing ro risk it all for a company that does nothing for society, nothing for those providing the services, all the while making money for investors and the C-suite in SF. Regulations cannot come soon enough of this runaway train.


I appreciate your paragraph free stream of consciousness reply. I do know all about the surge. I'm speaking more of just passenger behavior in general. With or without surge passengers seem ungrateful and unwilling to tip.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> seem ungrateful and unwilling to tip.


.....at least 50% don't and most likely never do. Heck, 50% don't even do the rate dance.


----------

